# Cerenia for car sickness



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Has anyone tried the new medication Cerenia for car sickness yet? I am taking Lola on a car trip this week and would like to get the medication but was curious if anyone had any experience with it before I get it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have never heard of the medication....sorry that I could not help you....I am sure somebody on here might be able to help you out!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have Cerenia to use with Logan, my vet gave it to me with no problems, but I have not used it yet as I have not had to take him anywhere lately. Let me know how it works. The only problem I had with it was you had to feed them, wait an hour, give pill and wait another 2 hours before driving. A little time consuming!! I would love to know how you make out.
Laurie


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, if I have to give food 2 hours before I leave, we are in trouble if the drug does not work. I will let you know next week how we do.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lola, that is just what I remember, I would check with your vet. Apparently this is NOT a car sickness/motion sickness drug. This drug is actually to stop vomitting. I would def. call your vet, it wasnt expensive & certainly worth a try.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lola said:


> Well, if I have to give food 2 hours before I leave, we are in trouble if the drug does not work. I will let you know next week how we do.


Please do let us know, I am wanting to take Reece with me Christmas Day, to play with his half brother, but he always gets car sick.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- Is this what you gave to the lady with the really sick puppy at the funday? I really have never experienced anything like this with my dogs or others but I watched this really sick lil puppy and felt so bad for it!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

No, Amanda. What I gave her was an herbal relaxant called "Quiet Moments". The main active ingredients in it are chamomile, passion flower, and ginger. It did work well for that poor, sick, drooly little guy, didn't it?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lola- you should try the medication Leslie used. This puppy wouldn't quit droolilng and was crazy sick and it helped him.

Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My vet just gave me Cerenia for when we go to FLorida for Christmas. But i found out they tested these on Beagle puppies. There are several side effects i recommend you read from their product study website. It includes death, severe drooling, vomiting, diarrhea, etc.... The dogs will still 'feel' sick but just wont vomit(maybe).

I am not so sure i will use this even though i have it. I just dont know. I cant find anyone who has used this to get an opinion.

Here is the link for the study results:
http://www.pfizerah.com/PAHimages/compliance_pdfs/US_EN_CR_compliance.pdf


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> No, Amanda. What I gave her was an herbal relaxant called "Quiet Moments". The main active ingredients in it are chamomile, passion flower, and ginger. It did work well for that poor, sick, drooly little guy, didn't it?


I gave that to Oliver when he was getting car sick.....sometimes it worked and sometimes not. I don't know why.
I'm sooooo glad he 'out grew" getting car sick
Sally


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

*Cerenia*

I used to give my male Dramamine (started out with a half tablet of the less drousy formula) and it worked great. He eventually grew out of getting motion sick (you should check this out with your Vet). It also may be less spendy then a prescribed med. If anything, do not give your dog any food or water for three hours before you travel..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We have tried literally everything. Jax is just a puker. Even if he hasnt eaten for hours he will still find something to throw up!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sally~ I bought it to give to Tori but, she wouldn't touch it. She got sick and puked all of a sudden, right after her last set of shots. For about 3 trips after that, she'd get all "drooly" and I thought, "uh oh she's started". Up to that point she'd ridden just fine in the car. So far, for the past few weeks, she hasn't had any more episodes of drooling or puking. I'm thinking it was just the emotional upset from being at the vet's and having the shots. 

I was glad I had it to give to that poor sick little guy at the fun day. He was such a sick little puppy, a drooly mess! It took about 15 min. or so, after taking it and he was acting pretty normal. I gave his owner some additional tablets for her to give him for the ride home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just read the paperwork on Cerenia. It is a little scary but they were giving these dogs Cerenia for 5 days straight. Why would you do that? I think before I give it to Logan, I may discuss this with my vet.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I chickened out and did not get the Cerenia for this trip. I gave Lola her usual sedative acepromazine. She gets 1/4 of a 10m tablet prescribed by the vet. It works and she gets sleepy enough to forget about her sickness. But I really hate giving her a sedative. The vet recommended the cerenia but I read through this thread and just chickened out for this trip. Maybe the next one I will give it a try. I might try the Quiet Moments also recommended on this thread.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lola said:


> I chickened out and did not get the Cerenia for this trip. I gave Lola her usual sedative acepromazine. She gets 1/4 of a 10m tablet prescribed by the vet. It works and she gets sleepy enough to forget about her sickness. But I really hate giving her a sedative. The vet recommended the cerenia but I read through this thread and just chickened out for this trip. Maybe the next one I will give it a try. I might try the Quiet Moments also recommended on this thread.


I've used the acepromazine, but had to give a whole tablet. Reece still got sick, and it really didn't knock him out.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Paige, this drug will not work on Lola unless I give it to her 1 1/2 hours before a trip and then if we are in stop start traffic it still does not work. I just skimmed though the threads and there is one by Kara that lists a recipe for a dog sickness cookie. Check it out. I would like to find something that is natural that will work and I don't have to worry about giving it. There has to be something out there!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lola said:


> Paige, this drug will not work on Lola unless I give it to her 1 1/2 hours before a trip and then if we are in stop start traffic it still does not work. I just skimmed though the threads and there is one by Kara that lists a recipe for a dog sickness cookie. Check it out. I would like to find something that is natural that will work and I don't have to worry about giving it. There has to be something out there!!


I've tried the ginger cookies, he throws them up too. I think I am going to get the new medicine and try it Christmas. Reece is two years old and has gotten sick since the day I brought him home. I have tried everything under the sun, including sitting in the car with him for two weeks without it running, then a week with it running, and then around the block. That didn't ever help.:frusty:


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes Paige, I did the sitting in the car, playing in the car, backing up the car in the driveway routine as well and it did not help either. If Reese is 2 and still getting sick, that is a shame poor little thing. I must have the same type because Lola is 1 1/2 and is still a pucker.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Lola said:


> Yes Paige, I did the sitting in the car, playing in the car, backing up the car in the driveway routine as well and it did not help either. If Reese is 2 and still getting sick, that is a shame poor little thing. I must have the same type because Lola is 1 1/2 and is still a pucker.


She does sound like Reece. You become torn, as rather to take them or not. Is it worse for them to stay at home, or to take them knowing they will get sick.:frusty: Reece is always happy once he gets somewhere.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree, Logan is 1 and still a puker!! I do leave him home more often just because I dont want to deal with cleaning up, and he looks so pathetic! So then I have to leave another dog home, cause he has never been left alone. I too want to try the Cerenia but so far have not gotten any invites that include my dogs!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Maggie never gets car sick, but this time we hit sooo much traffic that it was stop and start and I think poor Maggie got sick just looking at poor Lola. Lola's medicine worked well coming home but it was a no traffic trip. The stop start motion is what does it. uke:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Reece starts drooling as soon as he gets in the car and he pukes three minutes into the ride. But the good thing is, he only does it once.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Paige said:


> I have tried everything under the sun, including sitting in the car with him for two weeks without it running, then a week with it running, and then around the block. That didn't ever help.:frusty:


Paige i tried all those car tricks too for Jax & it never worked. In fact i think it made him hate the car even worse. If he even thinks we are going to the car he runs & hides. My other 2 love to ride in the car.
I have the Cerenia but i am still not sure if i will use it. I hate the thought of using a brand new drug that has no history. It can cause diarrhea(among other things) so i am not sure whats worse, puking or the runs.......


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I wish I could say she only does it once. On bad rides she pukes a few times and drools. So I really worry about her dehydrating.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Paige i tried all those car tricks too for Jax & it never worked. In fact i think it made him hate the car even worse. If he even thinks we are going to the car he runs & hides. My other 2 love to ride in the car.
> I have the Cerenia but i am still not sure if i will use it. I hate the thought of using a brand new drug that has no history. It can cause diarrhea(among other things) so i am not sure whats worse, puking or the runs.......


Yes, I agree, using a new drug is always a little chancy.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I too wished Jax only puked once. But he will drool/puke the whole time. I am worried about him getting dehydrated to.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Paige i tried all those car tricks too for Jax & it never worked. In fact i think it made him hate the car even worse. If he even thinks we are going to the car he runs & hides. My other 2 love to ride in the car.
> I have the Cerenia but i am still not sure if i will use it. I hate the thought of using a brand new drug that has no history. It can cause diarrhea(among other things) so i am not sure whats worse, puking or the runs.......


Reece runs in his crate as soon as he sees we are getting ready to leave.

There are side effects with every medicine you or your dog takes. I worry about the side effects they don't tell us about.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

There have been many times i have not taken a prescribed drug because the possible side effects are much worse than the actual problem. My DH is the same way.


----------

